# Using car batteries and junk parts for solar



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone ever use car batteries with solar to experiment with? I have. 
After TSHTF everyone is going to be trying to set up some kind of solar.
I bleave a man that can get a solar set up going using junk has learned
a very useful skill. 
I think an older ford voltage regulator could be used as a controller 
For a solar set up. Has anyone tried this yet? 
.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the problem is how many of those are you going to need?
yah I tried stuff like that -I made a generator out of an old bicycle and a 1963 fairlane generator(not an alternator) it worked ran a few lights off it and charged up a couple deep cycle marine bats.
was it a lot of fun -not really -solar/wind and the real energy maker water is just so much easier.


----------

